# The best of Japan



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Lets see some of those classics from the Japanese greats. Who has them hidden away?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

http://picasaweb.google.com/m/viewe...20777/5786591573075609057/5786591672670143794

I have the matching bass to this El Degas neck thru as well. 

I have a chocolate LP special from around 1970 as well. Finally I have a totally crazy awesome vantage bass set neck. 

I'm sold on old Japanese guitars. I'm still jonzing for a neck thru Greco


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I know, I have posted it recently, buy hey,.... 1980/81 Epiphone Riviera, Matsumoku built.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Clearly a fine example


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Here's my Matsumoku LP..I bought it brand new in '79 .

Set neck,rebranded Aria....Cutler, for the Canadian market as far as I know


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

one more chance to post my favourite pic 
Tokai LoveRocks
not that old though... 2001


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Does this count? Ibanez GB10N


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

-ST- said:


> Does this count? Ibanez GB10N


Of course it does.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Here's a shot of my 1977 Matsumoku ES 335 clone before I installed the Bigsby...

And here is one after...


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

We need the stories. How did you all find these? 

Oh and this Electra, well I'm so jealous I wanna shoot my foot!!! That's sick. Seriously if be prouder with this guitar than pretty much any semi hollow Gibson. I bet you know all Frampton's tunes eh? 


ronmac said:


> Here's a shot of my 1977 Matsumoku ES 335 clone before I installed the Bigsby...
> 
> And here is one after...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

It's not that old but this is a REALLY good Tokai LP.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2013)

early 80's vantage and early 70's ElDegas 345
















early 70's Mann LP Custom and  early 70's Gession Love Power (Tokai)


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

is that El Degas 345 a bolt on set neck? it's super nice


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Robert1950 said:


> I know, I have posted it recently, buy hey,.... 1980/81 Epiphone Riviera, Matsumoku built.


Robert, you can not post ENOUGH pictures of that guitar. I could just look at it for hours - to play it must be the greatest pleasure.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

davetcan said:


> It's not that old but this is a REALLY good Tokai LP.


Wow. Just... Wow


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

davetcan said:


> It's not that old but this is a REALLY good Tokai LP.



Really sick top on that one. It's a beauty.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2013)

sambonee said:


> is that El Degas 345 a bolt on set neck? it's super nice


bolt on. thank you.
here's the restoration process.
http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?45187-El-Degas-ES-restoration/page3


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Oops, I just posted a bunch in another thread. 8)

Here's a '90s MIJ '52 RI in a two tone burst...



'80s Burny with a black pick guard...



'90s Epi Standard...



Orville Vee...



'83 Yamaha SC 300T...



'78 Greco



'01 Tokai Love Rock



Charvel Wildcard #5


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Yamaha Pacifica 1412




Yamaha Weddington Custom


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

There's this "best of Japan".....











then there is this "REALLY BEST of Japan".


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Incoming barrage of pics:

Fender:


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Non-Fender


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

1984 Fender Flame Elite... made in Japan


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

faracaster said:


> There's this "best of Japan".....
> 
> 
> 
> then there is this "REALLY BEST of Japan".



i dunno, i think i woulda said one of these:

View attachment 4601


View attachment 4602


i wanted also to post a pic of rio hamasaki or yumi kazama but i couldn't find any pics that weren't nsfw


----------



## Stringtown (Jul 16, 2013)

Very cool thread, I'm soon going to get a Granada 335 copy but for now I do have a Hondo Fame 7603 Series in a black finish. The guitar has 4 switches, all pickups have an on/off and the 4th switch is a coil tap for the humbucker. Really nice overall, here's a picture and a video:

View attachment 4604


[video=youtube;_WaOK82OVqI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WaOK82OVqI[/video]


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Middle-80's Tokai Super Edition


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This is a pic of my '81 Greco 335 copy:










Cheers

Dave


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

greco said:


> This is a pic of my '81 Greco 335 copy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty darn sweet. interesting finish on the top.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Intrepid said:


> Pretty darn sweet. interesting finish on the top.


Thanks Intrepid.

It is actually a bit darker than the pic....more like a wine colour. The back and sides are the same colour.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

These have been posted a few times before but for those who haven't seen them here are my Tokais.

My Tokai Springysound:



My Tokai Goldstar Sound which I bought in 1985 for $250.00:



And finally my Tokai Love Rock which I bought from sneakypete back in 2007. I play this guitar at least once a week:


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2013)

dmc69 said:


>


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

My 83 Artist AM 205


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

dmc69 said:


> Non-Fender


I gotta know. Are those vantage guitars set necks or neck thru or bolt? Lmk if you wanna sell one??


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

Can this be considered a classic?

'85 XV500


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

This is a mid 90's MIJ 66 reissue Fender Jaguar. I don't know if its just the short scale but its one of the most comfortable guitars I've ever played. I was always pretty keen on my USA Gibsons but this became my #1 guitar the minute I gave her a proper setup.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

My Kawai T2-B made in 1968.



TD


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

Here are a few that I have owned over the years (Bass Vi is the only one I still own)
























before refinish:








after refinish:

















not sure if these count (US neck plates) but:


----------



## hjr2 (Sep 5, 2013)

This has been my main guitar for about 15 years now. It has purchased almost every other guitar I've ever owned. 72 RI MIJ Strat.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

sambonee said:


> I gotta know. Are those vantage guitars set necks or neck thru or bolt? Lmk if you wanna sell one??


The natural finish one is bolt, the walnut finished one is set neck. I'l keep you in mind if I ever sell.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi GuinessTARS,



GUInessTARS said:


> Can this be considered a classic?
> 
> '85 XV500


Guilty pleasure. 

I'd love to have a vehicle that looked that good.

Even the name sounds like a vehicle.

"I'm taking the XV500 out tonight!"


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

sorry had to pull it. Picture gave access to everything I own complete with street address.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

-ST-
Thanks for the props on the XV500, but the pic doesn't give the total story.
This particular vehicle is almost 30 years old, and has been parallel parked in spots too small for it's fins.
It has been over rev'd a few too many times and Reverend Rust is its latest confessor.
It's kind of like that Porsche on The Big Chill. It was a real racer in its day, but that was yesterday.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Aria Pro II:














































Vantage:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have these



















Both are of very high quality in my opinion.


----------



## musickiller (Mar 13, 2010)

I have a Granada Thin Hollow body with Starburst finish I bought back in the 80's. If you are trying to find its (Granada) linage, you have to remember Granada was shut down by Gibson. No disrespect implied towards Gibson, they were protecting their works. Therefore, the name / company Granada was banish in whole, of the face of the planet (Earth).

The guitar, from a techno point of view is prenominal. The string wear faster then the guitar will loose tuning. The perfect stage guitar. 

You can bend the neck in the middle of a song and she just bounces back. WoW!!!

Like the Gibson ES Guitar, she screams easily. I have used this ability (deficiency) as a trait, not a disadvantage. I play the guitar still and will not sell it for anything short of a Gretsch Country Gentleman" or Gibson ES HOLLOW body equivalent. I paid 898.00 for it new back in 1980. Even, now anything short of $ 6k would be an insult.

What would you pay here in 2014 for a guitar like this? Oh, don't bother making me an offer. She is like a good woman, or a Best Friend (if you shine her up every once in a while...


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

deadear said:


> sorry had to pull it. Picture gave access to everything I own complete with street address.


Post that filth on craigslist pal.

- - - Updated - - -



GUInessTARS said:


> Can this be considered a classic?
> 
> '85 XV500


If that is, then mine is:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2014)

musickiller said:


> I have a Granada Thin Hollow body with Starburst finish I bought back in the 80's.


love to see a pic of that.

I used to own a mats aria, re-branded as a Granada for the 'Calgary conservatory of music'.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I had this one sent from Japan earlier this year...









It's another MIJ Epiphone LP Standard, this one has a slightly fatter neck than my first one.
It checks out to be another '01, but looks like it had been virtually untouched.
The guy I got it off is some kind of dealer and connected to a collector/collection.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's my Ibanez GB10. One of the first 200 GB10's produced by Ibanez in 1978.


----------



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

I own reissue 54 MIJ Custom Edition Stratocaster. The Japanese Custom Shop was only open for a very short time and this guitar is quite rare. Here is some photos and a right up on it. This is not my guitar but mine is the same but in a lot better condition. http://www.guitarsjapan.com/1991_Japan_Custom_Edition_ST54-128_Stratocaster.html

Dino


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Chito said:


> Here's my Ibanez GB10. One of the first 200 GB10's produced by Ibanez in 1978.


Drool!! I'd love one of these


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

cool looking guitar, but aren't those pick ups crazy high or is it just me?


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

My Ibanez RG560, the most comfortable guitar I have ever played. Second to none in quality.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

I've own a MIJ Tokai Breezysound from a fellow member and it was by far the best Telecaster that i've played in my life! Unfortunately, i've sold it to a friend and i still have regrets....

MIJ are the real deal and still underestimated from alot of people. At least, it's a good thing, so we still can have high end gear at reasonnable prices!

Oh! I love Japanese axes.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have this Greco Zemaitis. It's probably the best instrument I own in terms of fit and finish.

GZ500S-Diamond


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

LP killer, great tone. 79 Ibanez artist.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2014)

love the detailed etching on the hardware.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It's a guitar that bears close scrutiny. Really well made.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a greco GO II arriving this week. From the original owner. I've been hunting for this one for 4 years. 3 single coil. And trem!!! And of course neck through body!! It'll be my 4th japanese neck thru. I have one for sale here now (Electra outlaw )


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I get all gassy every time you post pix of that Greco Zamaitis, Milkman. I've never seen one in person (let alone one for sale). The rarity alone makes it lust-worthy. A sexy beast!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks, and I have to agree.

As I recall, it was an impulse purchase (Ebay), and it turned out to be a lucky one.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

oh what the hell, I'll throw a photo in here too..

cant have too many MIJ LP's....I need another.


----------

